# How does God orchestrate such a perfect Symphony?



## New Age United (May 10, 2016)

Ok so a good friend of mine just passed. He shot himself in his truck while they were mudding. There's this one guy who used to pick on him that is apparently broken up with it and was with him; I'm thinking he said something to him that finally sent him over the edge. But the point is that just today I have noticed at least a hundred synchronicities that obviously point to a higher knowledge and purposeful arrangement.

So this is the question, or questions; does everything happen for a reason? And by reason I don't mean causality I mean a higher purpose, like everything that happens now is for a future purpose, it's like a perfect sequence the universe and the way it unfolds. And if everything does happen for a reason how in the flying fuck does the universe orchestrate it all, now that is infinite intelligence.

@tyler.durden @DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 very interested in your opinions for or against me. @Heisenberg


----------



## DaSprout (May 10, 2016)

I believe that those intricacies are always occurring. It's just that sometimes we need to see them in order to believe there is alot more to this life. Or reminded of that fact. More questions that we all may feel should be asked and at least make an attempt to answer them. I believe that the universe itself is an intelligence. But when it comes down to us as a single individual. The universe in a whole may not even perceive a single person in a sense. Just cells in a body. Mitochondria. Do I believe that there may be higher intelligences that just watch and see. Maybe even influence. Sure. But our futures are not necessarily set in stone. Probable outcomes for the choices we make. And the words which are spoken. Can lead to even greater possibilities. My condolences on your friends passing.


----------



## New Age United (May 10, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I believe that those intricacies are always occurring. It's just that sometimes we need to see them in order to believe there is alot more to this life. Or reminded of that fact. More questions that we all may feel should be asked and at least make an attempt to answer them. I believe that the universe itself is an intelligence. But when it comes down to us as a single individual. The universe in a whole may not even perceive a single person in a sense. Just cells in a body. Mitochondria. Do I believe that there may be higher intelligences that just watch and see. Maybe even influence. Sure. But our futures are not necessarily set in stone. Probable outcomes for the choices we make. And the words which are spoken. Can lead to even greater possibilities. My condolences on your friends passing.


Very well said


----------



## Rrog (May 10, 2016)

Realism and Materialism (as physics theories) are dead. We're in a hologram. Responds to consciousness. We are consciousness in a hologram. All the world's a stage and we are merely players, sort of thing. Like a grand video game. Not sure the purpose - it varies for everyone.


----------



## DaSprout (May 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Realism and Materialism (as physics theories) are dead. We're in a hologram. Responds to consciousness. We are consciousness in a hologram. All the world's a stage and we are merely players, sort of thing. Like a grand video game. Not sure the purpose - it varies for everyone.


Yes. We are all truly made of light. Derived through consciousness.


----------



## New Age United (May 10, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Yes. We are all truly made of light. Derived through consciousness.


Yes I am the light, you are the light, and we are aware of this. That is the means of the creation of the world.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Ok so a good friend of mine just passed. He shot himself in his truck while they were mudding. There's this one guy who used to pick on him that is apparently broken up with it and was with him; I'm thinking he said something to him that finally sent him over the edge. But the point is that just today I have noticed at least a hundred synchronicities that obviously point to a higher knowledge and purposeful arrangement.
> 
> So this is the question, or questions; does everything happen for a reason? And by reason I don't mean causality I mean a higher purpose, like everything that happens now is for a future purpose, it's like a perfect sequence the universe and the way it unfolds. And if everything does happen for a reason how in the flying fuck does the universe orchestrate it all, now that is infinite intelligence.
> 
> @tyler.durden @DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 very interested in your opinions for or against me. @Heisenberg


Sorry about your friend, that sucks. There is no empirical evidence of a higher power or anything steering or guiding the cosmos. That belief is subjective and is based on faith, not evidence. You use the word orchestrate, but there is no evidence of guidance or purpose. There are physical laws set forth after the BB where time and space came into existence, and things are now fulfilling their trajectory of increasing entropy. Things are determined but not determinable, iow things can only happen in the one way that they do, but it is beyond us to know what that is going to be before it occurs. This is coupled with the fact that all credible data is pointing away from the illusion of free will, and the latest cognitive experiments are showing that our brains are wired to make us think anything that we do is our own choice, whether or not that is the case. 

Some people find the lack of actual purpose and/or guidance depressing. I find it liberating, for if there is no purpose or meaning forced upon us we are free to choose our own...


----------



## New Age United (May 10, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Sorry about your friend, that sucks. There is no empirical evidence of a higher power or anything steering or guiding the cosmos. That belief is subjective and is based on faith, not evidence. You use the word orchestrate, but there is no evidence of guidance or purpose. There are physical laws set forth after the BB where time and space came into existence, and things are now fulfilling their trajectory of increasing entropy. Things are determined but not determinable, iow things can only happen in the one way that they do, but it is beyond us to know what that is going to be before it occurs. This is coupled with the fact that all credible data is pointing away from the illusion of free will, and the latest cognitive experiments are showing that our brains are wired to make us think anything that we do is our own choice, whether or not that is the case.
> 
> Some people find the lack of actual purpose and/or guidance depressing. I find it liberating, for if there is no purpose or meaning forced upon us we are free to choose our own...


I like that perspective a lot


----------



## Rrog (May 10, 2016)

In moments like this, I vape. 

Check out the Double Slit Experiment. Or work on paired electrons. 

Realism and Materialism are dead theories.


----------



## DaSprout (May 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> In moments like this, I vape.
> 
> Check out the Double Slit Experiment. Or work on paired electrons.
> 
> Realism and Materialism are dead theories.


The double slit. What we observe. And how what is being observed is also effected through time. It shows that our understanding of time is too confined to the linear. Everything.happens.at once. And has already happened. One aspect of the double.slit.


----------



## New Age United (May 10, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Sorry about your friend, that sucks. There is no empirical evidence of a higher power or anything steering or guiding the cosmos. That belief is subjective and is based on faith, not evidence. You use the word orchestrate, but there is no evidence of guidance or purpose. There are physical laws set forth after the BB where time and space came into existence, and things are now fulfilling their trajectory of increasing entropy. Things are determined but not determinable, iow things can only happen in the one way that they do, but it is beyond us to know what that is going to be before it occurs. This is coupled with the fact that all credible data is pointing away from the illusion of free will, and the latest cognitive experiments are showing that our brains are wired to make us think anything that we do is our own choice, whether or not that is the case.
> 
> Some people find the lack of actual purpose and/or guidance depressing. I find it liberating, for if there is no purpose or meaning forced upon us we are free to choose our own...


It is of course counter-intuitive. You say that the universe is governed by laws and that ultimately we have no free will but then you go on to day we have a choice. Can you please explain?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2016)

New Age United said:


> It is of course counter-intuitive. You say that the universe is governed by laws and that ultimately we have no free will but then you go on to day we have a choice. Can you please explain?


Very good catch. I really do not believe that we are free to choose, but it gets so tricky because the concept of choice is so prevalent. I suppose what I mean to say is that once we realize the there's really no free will and the cosmos isn't governed, we are then free to let our thoughts turn to what we'd like our lives to be, and what that means to each of us...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 10, 2016)

Everything happens for a reason. That is a fact.
I realized this on LSD... _Then I realized I wasn't on LSD anymore.._.

You are really asking US this question ?
Ha! I wish I knew but at the same time I am very grateful I do not know.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 10, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I believe that those intricacies are always occurring. It's just that sometimes we need to see them in order to believe there is alot more to this life. Or reminded of that fact. More questions that we all may feel should be asked and at least make an attempt to answer them. I believe that the universe itself is an intelligence. But when it comes down to us as a single individual. The universe in a whole may not even perceive a single person in a sense. Just cells in a body. Mitochondria. Do I believe that there may be higher intelligences that just watch and see. Maybe even influence. Sure. But our futures are not necessarily set in stone. Probable outcomes for the choices we make. And the words which are spoken. Can lead to even greater possibilities. My condolences on your friends passing.


Oh, free will . . .


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Ok so a good friend of mine just passed. He shot himself in his truck while they were mudding. There's this one guy who used to pick on him that is apparently broken up with it and was with him; I'm thinking he said something to him that finally sent him over the edge. But the point is that just today I have noticed at least a hundred synchronicities that obviously point to a higher knowledge and purposeful arrangement.
> 
> So this is the question, or questions; does everything happen for a reason? And by reason I don't mean causality I mean a higher purpose, like everything that happens now is for a future purpose, it's like a perfect sequence the universe and the way it unfolds. And if everything does happen for a reason how in the flying fuck does the universe orchestrate it all, now that is infinite intelligence.
> 
> @tyler.durden @DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 very interested in your opinions for or against me. @Heisenberg


The sunset had captured my attention, the world/universe that moment was perfect, then I had a thought.

So long as you don't forget your memory of your friend, it has purpose. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 12, 2016)

Sorry about your loss of your friend. Suicide sucks. Lost a friend too and this post made me think of him; he was found in his truck with his favorite dog in a local cemetery--he had hooked the exhaust up to his windows.

The comment you made regarding God conducting a symphony has prompted me to post this link:

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/how_to_be_saved.html

check the web site out on other topics too. it is a solid source of information that is accurately based upon the Word of God.


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> Sorry about your loss of your friend. Suicide sucks. Lost a friend too and this post made me think of him; he was found in his truck with his favorite dog in a local cemetery--he had hooked the exhaust up to his windows.
> 
> The comment you made regarding God conducting a symphony has prompted me to post this link:
> 
> ...


John 3:3- Jesus answered and said unto him, verily, verily, I say unto thee, except a man that be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God

Always be Aware of Space

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal

If you understand this then you are now in Paradise

Do you see the kingdom of God?


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

Be born again into this world; come child; awaken


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real


Realism and Materialism have been proven false. These are physics theories. The earth is not very real at all.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 12, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Be born again into this world; come child; awaken


this world? no thanks. i'm not following your question regarding seeing the kingdom of God but i am wondering what you are currently smoking.


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Realism and Materialism have been proven false. These are physics theories. The earth is not very real at all.


Can you please explain how the earth is not very real at all. And how these are not just thoughts inside your actual existing mind. This should blow my mind to pieces.


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> this world? no thanks. i'm not following your question regarding seeing the kingdom of God but i am wondering what you are currently smoking.


Lol!!!! Then what exactly do you expect me to understand by posting that link? Do you expect there to be some magical evidence that will be my savior? I'm smoking marijuana, medical grade so I know there's no mold. But I am schizophrenic so maybe you should just ignore the truth of which I speak lol!!!!


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

I'm not a physicist, unfortunately. Certainly not looking to blow anyone's mind to pieces. You may have seen a spate of articles a couple years back describing all of this as an elaborate hologram of sorts. 

Combine that with how amazingly quickly we can be completely fooled, our memories altered, and our personal realities adjusted. We hold our mind and memories sacred, as they define our reality, however both your mind and memories are not stable


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm not a physicist, unfortunately. Certainly not looking to blow anyone's mind to pieces. You may have seen a spate of articles a couple years back describing all of this as an elaborate hologram of sorts.
> 
> Combine that with how amazingly quickly we can be completely fooled, our memories altered, and our personal realities adjusted. We hold our mind and memories sacred, as they define our reality, however both your mind and memories are not stable


My memory is very stable, just as stable as a computer with bits en grained into silicone. My mind not so much, as I said I am schizophrenic, I am one too strong of dose of dopamine away from losing my mind. But it has not happened yet or you would be aware, trust me I'm still speaking rationally.


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

Interesting Ted Talk about a woman who studies memories. False memories, to be exact. She studies detailed recollections and memories of people for events which never happened. Quite eye opening

Any of us that have played video games, especially on a big screen will know how you can become immersed in that reality for hours on end. Imagine Oculus Rift. It will madden people.


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Interesting Ted Talk about a woman who studies memories. False memories, to be exact. She studies detailed recollections and memories of people for events which never happened. Quite eye opening
> 
> Any of us that have olayed video games, especially on a big screen will know how you can become immersed in that reality for hours on end. Imagine Oculus Rift. It will madder people.


So tell me Rrog how does the mind even exist if there is no brain; how are you even conscious?


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> this world? no thanks. i'm not following your question regarding seeing the kingdom of God but i am wondering what you are currently smoking.


Sorry undercover I don't mean to be a prick I e spoken with you about growing and your cool shit but I'm just trying to make a point.


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

Well what this tells us is the only reality is our consciousness. We are essentially a consciousness in a big video game. If a tree falls in a forest and no one is there, it may in fact not make a noise. Dunno.

I don't know about free will, choices, etc. I'm not going there.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 12, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> Sorry about your loss of your friend. Suicide sucks. Lost a friend too and this post made me think of him; he was found in his truck with his favorite dog in a local cemetery--he had hooked the exhaust up to his windows.
> 
> The comment you made regarding God conducting a symphony has prompted me to post this link:
> 
> ...


am I insensitive that I feel more for his dog?
He made HIS choice, but the dog was just there with his buddy, the dog perished along with him, that's incredibly sad.
Incredibly.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 12, 2016)

New Age United said:


> So tell me Rrog how does the mind even exist if there is no brain; how are you even conscious?


so wait? we don't have brains?


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Well what this tells us is the only reality is our consciousness. We are essentially a consciousness in a big video game. If a tree falls in a forest and no one is there, it may in fact not make a noise. Dunno.
> 
> 
> I don't know about free will, choices, etc. I'm not going there.


I do understand what you are saying but it brings a question to my mind, what is the video game comprised of?


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> am I insensitive that I feel more for his dog?
> He made HIS choice, but the dog was just there with his buddy, the dog perished along with him, that's incredibly sad.
> Incredibly.


Yes I feel bad for him as well its not like he K we it would throw him over the edge


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

New Age United said:


> I do understand what you are saying but it brings a question to my mind, what is the video game comprised of?


The video game is my simple analogy. A complex video game is an artificial world created to seem real. What's happening here is similar. I like how quantum physics lines this all up for us.


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so wait? we don't have brains?


For many, that's all too true


----------



## undercovergrow (May 12, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Sorry undercover I don't mean to be a prick I e spoken with you about growing and your cool shit but I'm just trying to make a point.


what's the girl version of that because i'm not trying to be one of those either. just talking with you!  but what does you being schizophrenic have to do with me not understanding your question? i really do want to know what you mean by your earlier statement.



greasemonkeymann said:


> am I insensitive that I feel more for his dog?
> He made HIS choice, but the dog was just there with his buddy, the dog perished along with him, that's incredibly sad.
> Incredibly.


am i insensitive that it was my friend and i was mad at him that he took his favorite dog? i dated his brother and we had recently broken up. he had come and stayed with me and my sister for the weekend prior. we had a glorious weekend together-great fun as poor as we were at the time and then he was gone the next weekend. i can still see us sitting there counting our pennies so we could get something to eat that weekend... the dog would go rappelling with us and would sit in the back of his backpack on the way down.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Well what this tells us is the only reality is our consciousness. We are essentially a consciousness in a big video game. If a tree falls in a forest and no one is there, it may in fact not make a noise. Dunno.
> 
> I don't know about free will, choices, etc. I'm not going there.


the hologram theory to me is very interesting. if i recall correctly, it was one of these articles that described how complex the system must actually be for everyone to be plugged into it.


----------



## ColoHead (May 12, 2016)

I posted this in HS a while ago: http://rollitup.org/t/reality.902475/

I've totally come to believe this. I believe that rather than everything being preordained, all possibilities exist as waves of probability. Your conscious choices decide the physical outcome.


----------



## Rrog (May 12, 2016)

You've got it ColoHead. It's all about consciousness


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> what's the girl version of that because i'm not trying to be one of those either. just talking with you!  but what does you being schizophrenic have to do with me not understanding your question? i really do want to know what you mean by your earlier statement.
> 
> 
> 
> am i insensitive that it was my friend and i was mad at him that he took his favorite dog? i dated his brother and we had recently broken up. he had come and stayed with me and my sister for the weekend prior. we had a glorious weekend together-great fun as poor as we were at the time and then he was gone the next weekend. i can still see us sitting there counting our pennies so we could get something to eat that weekend... the dog would go rappelling with us and would sit in the back of his backpack on the way down.


"There are three types of people in this world; those that see, those that see when they are shown, and those that do not see. Oh wretched mortals open your eyes " DaVinchi

Wretched mortal is strictly his opinion I prefer the beautiful people. Ok let me try to show you something. Let it be known that I can not tell you anything you don't already intuitively know.

Always be Aware of Space: Can you become directly aware of all the empty space around you?

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real: there is no time all that exists is the universe at this present moment. Eternity

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal: you are the Light, Awareness, the stillness, the Silent Witness, not fleeting, Unwavering, Eternal, immortal.

The world is not hell it is actually a very peaceful paradise.

@DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 @Heisenberg @tyler.durden@Padawanbater2


----------



## ColoHead (May 12, 2016)

New Age United said:


> "There are three types of people in this world; those that see, those that see when they are shown, and those that do not see. Oh wretched mortals open your eyes " DaVinchi
> 
> Wretched mortal is strictly his opinion I prefer the beautiful people. Ok let me try to show you something. Let it be known that I can not tell you anything you don't already intuitively know.
> 
> ...


All opinions on the subject aside, I'm sorry to hear about your friends and your friend's best friend. I hope he finds rest.


----------



## New Age United (May 12, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> All opinions on the subject aside, I'm sorry to hear about your friends and your friend's best friend. I hope he finds rest.


He's at perfect peace, death 8 synonymous with sleep; loss of consciousness. Suffering no matter how bad is fleeting; in the end there is only peace. Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## skuba (May 12, 2016)

Given that we have free will, I'd say that there are an infinite amount of possibilities in every moment, but we are conscious of the path we're taking at the moment. 

I'm wondering though, if you're taking the synchronystic flowing path of pure free will, if that is "destiny" or "fate", and if struggling against the heart's path is just a hang up for where we're inevitably headed anyway. 

Excuse my rambling, I'm stoned as fuck.


----------



## Rrog (May 13, 2016)

The infinite universe theories generally aren't as accepted these days


----------



## skuba (May 13, 2016)

Neither are most of my irrational conclusions, but there are some people who can relate. I guess we're all just crazy.


----------



## New Age United (May 14, 2016)

@Rrog are you denying the existence of atoms? or are you just viewing the as bits of information? which they very well could be.

How does pure consciousness create a universe or video game as you call it?

@astronautrob thought you might be interested in reading this thread


----------



## New Age United (May 15, 2016)

@Rrog I am very interested in your hologram theory. Is there any peer reviewed data that you can link me to?


----------



## Rrog (May 15, 2016)

This is a nice look at all of this. Obviously there will always be questions with no answers, as well as opinions, however this video sums up the various quantum physics theories, and where we are today

Interestingly, in 2015 the double slit experiment was done again in a huge experiment, with the same comical results. You'll see what I mean by comical when you watch the video. These things really vexed Albert Einstein. It's still creeping out physicists.


----------



## New Age United (May 15, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is a nice look at all of this. Obviously there will always be questions with no answers, as well as opinions, however this video sums up the various quantum physics theories, and where we are today
> 
> Interestingly, in 2015 the double slit experiment was done again in a huge experiment, with the same comical results. You'll see what I mean by comical when you watch the video. These things really vexed Albert Einstein. It's still creeping out physicists.


Thanks a bunch can't wait to watch


----------



## New Age United (May 16, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is a nice look at all of this. Obviously there will always be questions with no answers, as well as opinions, however this video sums up the various quantum physics theories, and where we are today
> 
> Interestingly, in 2015 the double slit experiment was done again in a huge experiment, with the same comical results. You'll see what I mean by comical when you watch the video. These things really vexed Albert Einstein. It's still creeping out physicists.


Thanks a lot Rrog very good video very informative. Yes I agree that consciousness is god, we are consciousness, we are God. 

"We have created man from the dust of the ground, We mean to try him" Muhammad


----------



## Rrog (May 16, 2016)

Imagine two lines. If you take the latest theoretical physics as a line traveling in one direction, and a very loose un-dogmatic religion as a second line, if you squint a bit, the two lines could very well converge up ahead. That would be too funny.


----------



## New Age United (May 17, 2016)

So if I understand correctly @Rrog @DaSprout @tyler.durden @Heisenberg @skuba there are an infinite number of possibilities that exist as a wave function and we can only perceive one so ultimately we are deciding whether or not the cat is dead, we are sub consciously choosing which probability to perceive and make into our own reality. Does that make sense? This opens the door to free will and possibly even the law of attraction both of which I've never believed in, does it not?


----------



## Rrog (May 17, 2016)

Free will is definitely part of our experience. And our interaction with our surroundings affects the surroundings. A conscious interaction with an electron changes it. Same has been shown for photons, and even small molecules called "Bucky Balls" or some such. All will behave as probability waves unless we peek


----------



## Rrog (May 17, 2016)

Again, I love the prospect of this uniting of Quantum Physics and Spirituality.

Also keep in mind that while the term "theoretical" is used in the term "Theoretical Physics," it is the subject of a huge swath of science. Huge budgets like the Large Hadron Collider. It's incredibly well studied by thousands of people daily. And this is where the science brings us. To the edge of reality itself


----------



## Heisenberg (May 17, 2016)

New Age United said:


> So if I understand correctly @Rrog @DaSprout @tyler.durden @Heisenberg @skuba there are an infinite number of possibilities that exist as a wave function and we can only perceive one so ultimately we are deciding whether or not the cat is dead, we are sub consciously choosing which probability to perceive and make into our own reality. Does that make sense? This opens the door to free will and possibly even the law of attraction both of which I've never believed in, does it not?



Consciousness/perception is not a necessary factor. We can remove consciousness and get the same results. An "observer" can be anything from a mindless sensor to a piece of paper. 

"Quantum physics is claimed to support the mystical notion that the mind creates reality. However, an objective reality, with no special role for consciousness, human or cosmic, is consistent with all observations."

http://www.csicop.org/si/show/quantum_quackery

"QM states that light, electrons, and all fundamental particles exist not as discrete point particles, but spread out as a wave. We can only describe the probability that they will be in a specific place at any moment, and that probability is the wave function. Particles, when free from interactions with other matter, actually behave like waves (see the double slit experiments).

But when a particle (whether of photon of light or an electron) interacts with other stuff they are no longer spread out but collapse down to a point particle. This is the wave-particle duality of matter. The collapse to a particle, however, is not dependent on any observer – just interaction with other stuff. No observer is necessary. When a photon from the sun strikes the earth and its energy is absorbed by a leaf on a tree in the middle of the jungle, it collapses to a particle. The same is true when it strikes a dead rocky asteroid out in space. Consciousness, and even life, is not necessary."

http://www.skepticblog.org/2009/11/16/deepak-chopra-mangles-quantum-mechanics-again/


----------



## Rrog (May 17, 2016)

The point of the double slit obviously is to show the particle behavior when a consciousness is involved.

The above post is looking to associate two different results from two independent events and summing that they are the same


----------



## Heisenberg (May 17, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The point of the double slit obviously is to show the particle behavior when a consciousness is involved.


 Scientific experiments are not designed to "show" anything, but rather to test an idea in such a way that reality is the judge. I do agree, however, that subsequent experiments were designed to test if consciousness mattered. They isolated consciousness and removed it as a factor, and still found the same effect. If you remove a factor and still get the same outcome, then that factor had nothing to do with the outcome. There is no room for any other interpretation. 

An experiment is a question posed to reality, and regardless of the answer you were hoping for, the answer that maters is the one that mother nature gives, and what she has told us is that consciousness is irrelevant to the outcome of this phenomenon. 

If removing consciousness from the equation doesn't convince you that consciousness isn't part of the equation, then what would convince you? I mean, if we controlled for consciousness and the effect disappeared, I would accept that as evidence that consciousness exerts some fundamental influence. But that's not what happened, and I can't just wave my hand and pretend it doesn't matter. So how can you?


"The results of the experiment depend not at all on the presence or absence of an observer or a consciousness. What matters is whether or not there is a detector in each slit, detecting the presence of the photon as it passes through the slit. In other words, if the photon has to interact with any particle of matter, then the probability wave must collapse and it behaves like a particle. If the photon is not detected, however, then it continues to travel as a wave until it hits the film or photon detector on the other side of the slit, at which point the wave function collapses.

The only thing that matters is whether or not the photons are detected or interacted with in any way prior to or after passing through the slits. This has absolutely nothing to do with consciousness or an observer. This is the common misunderstanding of the quantum gurus." – Steven Novella


----------



## ColoHead (May 17, 2016)

The double slit in its more complex forms, like they demonstrated in the video I shared involved only observation through photon counters, not conscious observers.

These guys did some very advanced tests that beat the double slit to a pulp. They demonsted that all potential outcomes are always in existence in wave form and could interact with any point in their photon maze regardless of observation.


----------



## ColoHead (May 17, 2016)

So far, believing that consciousness in its "pure" form or as I believe, the conciousness of a Higher Power, creates or manifests reality, remains a faith based exercise. Science is not able to demonstrate this, yet.


----------



## DaSprout (May 17, 2016)

The other interesting portion of those tests are the time variables. As @ColoHead. Mentioned. The varied potential outcomes.


----------



## Rrog (May 17, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> subsequent experiments were designed to test if consciousness mattered. They isolated consciousness and removed it as a factor, and still found the same effect. If you remove a factor and still get the same outcome, then that factor had nothing to do with the outcome.


This is you saying "they still found the same effect," again you seem to tie together two different events and describe them as the same effect. They are two different events (you are describing) with two different effects.

At any rate, I'm not going to enter into a debate on this semantic point. Just letting you know. Nothing personal.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 17, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is you saying "they still found the same effect," again you seem to tie together two different events and describe them as the same effect. They are two different events (you are describing) with two different effects.
> 
> At any rate, I'm not going to enter into a debate on this semantic point. Just letting you know. Nothing personal.


It seems you are already in a debate about the subject, unless you presume to talk without having to listen. I don't have to take it personally in order to disagree.

I think it's pretty clear that they are different events. That is, after all, the point of controlling for factors. We do something differently and see if it changes. If no change occurs, then it's a difference that makes no difference, aka an irrelevant factor. What you have not made clear is how this doesn't count as falsification of the idea that consciousness is a factor of the outcome. That is where your burden lies if you want to be taken seriously, and it's a mater of methodology, not semantics. If controlling for consciousness is not the proper way to test it as a factor, what is? If these experiments are not sufficient to exclude consciousness as a factor, then why? What did they get wrong?

Without offering such explanations, it sounds like you are simply saying that consciousness can only be observed as having an effect on reality when we don't look too carefully at it. When we look more carefully and don't see it, well that's just a different event. But to ignore carefulness is to admit that you do not value accuracy as much as confirmation. It's another way of saying you only want to look at the events which agree with your idea.


----------



## ThickStemz (May 19, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Ok so a good friend of mine just passed. He shot himself in his truck while they were mudding. There's this one guy who used to pick on him that is apparently broken up with it and was with him; I'm thinking he said something to him that finally sent him over the edge. But the point is that just today I have noticed at least a hundred synchronicities that obviously point to a higher knowledge and purposeful arrangement.
> 
> So this is the question, or questions; does everything happen for a reason? And by reason I don't mean causality I mean a higher purpose, like everything that happens now is for a future purpose, it's like a perfect sequence the universe and the way it unfolds. And if everything does happen for a reason how in the flying fuck does the universe orchestrate it all, now that is infinite intelligence.
> 
> @tyler.durden @DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 very interested in your opinions for or against me. @Heisenberg


This is like asking what mountains are for, or what trees are for. A child may say a tree's purpose is to scratch the back of large beras or mammals in the woods that can lean up against them. 

If we look around, really sit back and think as hard as you can and as objectively as you can, what would a world look like that was made by a God that had a plan for our lives.

What would a world look like of it were just the result of chance and random occurrence? 

Which world does ours most resemble?


----------



## Heisenberg (May 19, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Ok so a good friend of mine just passed. He shot himself in his truck while they were mudding. There's this one guy who used to pick on him that is apparently broken up with it and was with him; I'm thinking he said something to him that finally sent him over the edge. But the point is that just today I have noticed at least a hundred synchronicities that obviously point to a higher knowledge and purposeful arrangement.
> 
> So this is the question, or questions; does everything happen for a reason? And by reason I don't mean causality I mean a higher purpose, like everything that happens now is for a future purpose, it's like a perfect sequence the universe and the way it unfolds. And if everything does happen for a reason how in the flying fuck does the universe orchestrate it all, now that is infinite intelligence.
> 
> @tyler.durden @DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 very interested in your opinions for or against me. @Heisenberg



You maybe interested in reading about the following concepts:

*Baader-Meinhof phenomenon *(The frequency Illusion) http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Frequency_illusion

*Confirmation Bias *(similar to the frequency illusion) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias

*Subjective Validation* (includes the tendancy to interpret arbitrary "signs" as personally meaningful) http://skepdic.com/subjectivevalidation.html


----------



## New Age United (May 19, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> You maybe interested in reading about the following concepts:
> 
> *Baader-Meinhof phenomenon *(The frequency Illusion) http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Frequency_illusion
> 
> ...


Thanks Heis


----------



## New Age United (May 19, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> You maybe interested in reading about the following concepts:
> 
> *Baader-Meinhof phenomenon *(The frequency Illusion) http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Frequency_illusion
> 
> ...


So if I understand correctly there are millions and millions of events taking place around us everyday and the fact that I gave meaning to a hundred or so synchronicities and co - incide - ence s is actually a lot more probable than I originally thought and is actually an illusion. 

Every thing happens for a reason but not necessarily for a purpose, it is all just cause and effect taking place and it just so happened to form life. When you take into account the number of events that happen in the entire universe it is really no surprise that the catalyst for life did in fact take place and set off the chain reaction which resulted in the diversity of life we see today. Does that make sense?


----------



## Heisenberg (May 19, 2016)

New Age United said:


> So if I understand correctly there are millions and millions of events taking place around us everyday and the fact that I gave meaning to a hundred or so synchronicities and co - incide - ence s is actually a lot more probable than I originally thought and is actually an illusion.
> 
> Every thing happens for a reason but not necessarily for a purpose, it is all just cause and effect taking place and it just so happened to form life. When you take into account the number of events that happen in the entire universe it is really no surprise that the catalyst for life did in fact take place and set off the chain reaction which resulted in the diversity of life we see today. Does that make sense?


Well, as I do not know the details of the connections you noticed, I can only speak speculatively. But I think you've given us a fair summary of what I was getting at. 

It's appropriate to notice that the one common factor in all of the connections you noticed is your brain, which happened to be preoccupied by an impressionable event at the time. From what we have observed and demonstrated, this is an expected function of human intellect. It doesn't serve us well if our brains are walking around confused and bewildered, and so the brain strives to make sense of things even if it means over-simplifying the world. It's more comforting, and therefore advantageous, to believe there is a mysterious force of some kind in control, rather than to think reality is rudderless. Further, these inclinations happen on a subconscious level despite any contrary conscious thoughts we may have, and so we struggle.


----------



## DaSprout (May 19, 2016)

That woild he a.very simple.way of putting things. As.if explaining it to a.child. But your original train of thought threw in some other factors. Factors which made us.go down this rabbit hole of philosophical and theoretically scientific debate.

If you still have a question that needs to be approached. Please state it now.


----------



## New Age United (May 19, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> That woild he a.very simple.way of putting things. As.if explaining it to a.child. But your original train of thought threw in some other factors. Factors which made us.go down this rabbit hole of philosophical and theoretically scientific debate.
> 
> If you still have a question that needs to be approached. Please state it now.


No I think that pretty much resolves my questioning I think I have a much clearer view of things now thanks a lot everybody.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (May 21, 2016)

I've wondered the same thing.. God, or a primordial being is perfect in every way so even if something seems out of the ordinary or mindless to us, I still think it's all part of a certain plan, even if it takes a few years or even centruries for us to realize.

Bear with me for a moment here, I'll give an example. Let's say that hypothetically, there is an illness that is not well known, maybe due to lack of funds for research or simply ignorance of the masses. Hundreds of people die yearly (rare) from this illness as it ravages the organism and literally anyone can succumb to it. One day a famous or extremely kind person dies, one that had a family, lead a just and good life commited to the welfare of others around said human. Someone who had absolutely no "right" to die, implying that people die for a reason.

When he/she dies, some people will naturally become infuriated and ask themselves' "why? What has the power to take away someones life who didn't deserve to die? I want nothing to do with a "god" that acts like this." A possibility (one that happans often) is that the awareness of this illness becomes more and more embedded into the knowledge of the general public. Soon, maybe wealthy people contribute their wealh into the research for a cure. Later on if all goes well (this could take years, decades or even centuries) humans find a way to prevent, or perhaps slow the rate at whick someone dies when racaged by such an illness.

Therefore, out of that "injust and undeserving death" thousands, if not millions of people in the future have a chance to fight against this hypothetical illness, all thanks to the event that killed the famous person.

This is an extremely arbitrary notion, but I hope I was able to explain it in a understandble way.


----------



## DaSprout (May 21, 2016)

This is one base plan for the universe. To degrade. What we might see as death. In order for there to be a rebirth.


----------



## New Age United (May 21, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> This is one base plan for the universe. To degrade. What we might see as death. In order for there to be a rebirth.


But does the universe actually have a plan or is it really just cause and effect and that is just the way it happens? is there a reason for matter to decay to give birth to new life? Perhaps god just engineered the world and let it be, and maybe he wasn't the most intelligent engineer so we see flaws in the design, but he made it work. And perhaps the death of stars gives way to black holes which collect matter and once critical mass is reached there is a new big bang, and so space and time are eeternally transforming. But I am seriously beginning to think that it is just cause and effect and things just happen the way they do.


----------



## DaSprout (May 21, 2016)

What is perfection? That can only be defined by the the observer and circumstance. Cause and effect is still just a simple answer that defines your meaning. The sun shines. Plants take in light. They grow. Why? Because they take in light. Cause and effect. Even though we all know that there is alot more involved in the "process".


----------



## New Age United (May 21, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> What is perfection? That can only be defined by the the observer and circumstance. Cause and effect is still just a simple answer that defines your meaning. The sun shines. Plants take in light. They grow. Why? Because they take in light. Cause and effect. Even though we all know that there is alot more involved in the "process".


Of course I know that is a grand simplification and that there is a lot more involved, but I'm on my phone and don't feel like explaining the entire universe lol, if you wanted to cite everything it would be a 1000 page book just to explain the basics of biology, let alone the other Sciences. 

By quoting process are you implying that there is in fact order in the universe?


----------



## DaSprout (May 21, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Of course I know that is a grand simplification and that there is a lot more involved, but I'm on my phone and don't feel like explaining the entire universe lol, if you wanted to cite everything it would be a 1000 page book just to explain the basics of biology, let alone the other Sciences.
> 
> By quoting process are you implying that there is in fact order in the universe?


I wouldn't expect anyone to explain all processes of a subject which has already been discussed for countless millennia. That would be a fools gambit. But just over simplifying the matter shows a little disrespect to the subject also. It is as simple as you described. In a way. But it seems to me as though you are going down a hopeless route of thought and expectation. There is no such thing as perfection. It is an indefinable structure which changes with every whim and thought. There is a plan for everything. Nature has shown us that. Tomorrow can be your greatest day. Your worst. Or you might just die in your sleep tonight. Who knows? Does it even matter? Not really cuz right here. Right now. Your reading my post. That's all that matters.


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I wouldn't expect anyone to explain all processes of a subject which has already been discussed for countless millennia. That would be a fools gambit. But just over simplifying the matter shows a little disrespect to the subject also. It is as simple as you described. In a way. But it seems to me as though you are going down a hopeless route of thought and expectation. There is no such thing as perfection. It is an indefinable structure which changes with every whim and thought. There is a plan for everything. Nature has shown us that. Tomorrow can be your greatest day. Your worst. Or you might just die in your sleep tonight. Who knows? Does it even matter? Not really cuz right here. Right now. Your reading my post. That's all that matters.


We have the ability to think freely DaSprout and by sharing opinions and going down this "hopeless route of thought" we can further our understanding of physics and metaphysics, there are subjective truths after all. You have expressed metaphysics very well in this post and I am learning; I am just asking for your opinion what is wrong with that?


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> We have the ability to think freely DaSprout and by sharing opinions and going down this "hopeless route of thought" we can further our understanding of physics and metaphysics, there are subjective truths after all. You have expressed metaphysics very well in this post and I am learning; I am just asking for your opinion what is wrong with that?


There is nothing wrong with that at all. It's just from your posts and your route of questioning. I can detect that certain emotional undertone. Espespecially since this paricular thread began with your friends death. Which may actually be suicide. There is more to life. But sometimes you just have to accept it and live it.


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> There is nothing wrong with that at all. It's just from your posts and your route of questioning. I can detect that certain emotional undertone. Espespecially since this paricular thread began with your friends death. Which may actually be suicide. There is more to life. But sometimes you just have to accept it and live it.


OK I understand that. The thing is I have spent the last 8 years of my life trying to stop thinking, now that I have mastered Zen I am looking to expand my mind and sharpen my thinking skills. I am an autodidact I have very little formal education and so I look for people more intelligent and more educated than me to help me learn, by asking for their opinions and debating. You should of seen how ignorant I was just 3 years ago before coming on this site. I honestly have to thank @tyler.durden and @Heisenberg for revealing my ignorance and allowing me to extinguish it. I owe a debt of gratitude to you guys you taught me a lot thank you.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

I understand. I just don't sant you to walk into the that spiral of hopeless logic. I will give you my answer for this thread. 
There are higher powers. Just from our own biology and scientifically determined creation. And our own laws of probability. There has to be.
Do these powers/intelligences need to care? Probably not to some extent. Any good father would help us learn from our mistakes. And give us what we are capable of understanding and learning. We choose whether or not to learn and listen.
Can any one call upon God if something happens? Or some blame him for wrong doings?
Sure. It's your free will to. But. Ultimately. We are here to learn and grow. Some lessons are hard learned. Those are the ones that boost us up to the next level.
We are here to feel it all. The full range of the emotional experience. If we didn't. We wouldn't be alive.


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> There are higher powers. Just from our own biology and scientifically determined creation. And our own laws of probability. There has to be.


Just wanted to point it out to you DaSprout this is an argument from incredulity; just bc you can not possibly imagine it being any other way does not mean that is the truth. For instance I was once stuck on the idea that the DNA code absolutely had to be formed by an infinite intelligence, I'm gonna try to find a good article on it that explains how it may have formed it does not include any higher intelligence and actually makes a lot of sense and seems more natural and intuitive.

http://www.livescience.com/9546-dna-molecules-display-telepathy-quality.html


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Just wanted to point it out to you DaSprout this is an argument from incredulity; just bc you can not possibly imagine it being any other way does not mean that is the truth. For instance I was once stuck on the idea that the DNA code absolutely had to be formed by an infinite intelligence, I'm gonna try to find a good article on it that explains how it may have formed it does not include any higher intelligence and actually makes a lot of sense and seems more natural and intuitive.
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/9546-dna-molecules-display-telepathy-quality.html


OK. What type of "proof" are you looking for? To support what claims. If anything. I've given you the easiest route to go to support your supposed theories. There are plenty of threads to begin pulling that are actually supported by mainstream, and up and coming science.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Just wanted to point it out to you DaSprout this is an argument from incredulity; just bc you can not possibly imagine it being any other way does not mean that is the truth.


Good eye! But can you find the logical failing in this one?



Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> God, or a primordial being is perfect in every way so even if something seems out of the ordinary or mindless to us, I still think it's all part of a certain plan, even if it takes a few years or even centruries for us to realize.


To be fair, Gregor points out that this is an arbitrary notion. But can you spot the fallacy?


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> OK. What type of "proof" are you looking for? To support what claims. If anything. I've given you the easiest route to go to support your supposed theories. There are plenty of threads to begin pulling that are actually supported by mainstream, and up and coming science.


Well if you could link to some credible data explaining why there has to be higher powers that would be great. Don't try to support any one of my theories just to be agreeable my theories very well could be wrong and by giving me false hope you are enforcing my confirmation bias.


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Good eye! But can you find the logical failing in this one?
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Gregor points out that this is an arbitrary notion. But can you spot the fallacy?


No that's a good one what is it?


----------



## Heisenberg (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> No that's a good one what is it?



It is quite cleverly disguised, and compounded. 

When trying to break down an argument, first find what's called the logical operator. Words like: therefore, because, ergo, or in this case, "so". Everything before the operator is the premise, and everything after is the conclusion.

"God, or a primordial being is perfect in every way so even if something seems out of the ordinary or mindless to us, I still think it's all part of a certain plan, even if it takes a few years or even centruries for us to realize."

The premise is "God, or a primordial being is perfect in every way." And it's implied that this is in reference to his plan. 

The conclusion is "even if something seems out of the ordinary or mindless to us, I still think it's all part of a certain plan."

So what's being said is that God's plan is perfect in every way, because God's plan is perfect in every way. It's a tautology, also known as begging the question. The conclusion is just a restatement of the premise.

When we add "even if it takes a few years or even centuries for us to realize" it also qualifies as a specific form of special pleading called immunized hypothesis. If we find evidence that appears to disprove that God's plan is perfect, it doesn't count, because we just aren't capable of seeing the perfection. This means nothing we can ever see will falsify the idea; we can only confirm it.

And again, I'll point out that Gregor says the idea is arbitrary. I'm not trying to make an example of anyone.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Well if you could link to some credible data explaining why there has to be higher powers that would be great. Don't try to support any one of my theories just to be agreeable my theories very well could be wrong and by giving me false hope you are enforcing my confirmation bias.


From the basis of how we presume our own type of biological life was formed. The fact that we are indeed discovering other forms of life not from our planet.  The age of our universe and in comparison to the age of our own solar system. The mere fact that we have found bacteria on mars itself. That is far older than any found on earth. Then you take the seti data for "human" habital worlds. Then you put that all up against the ever expansive size and age of the universe. And hoist it all into a probability matrix.
And then realize that beings of higher intelligence and forms of life more than likely would not want to get close enough to us for us to get any real evidence of their existence.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Well if you could link to some credible data explaining why there has to be higher powers that would be great. Don't try to support any one of my theories just to be agreeable my theories very well could be wrong and by giving me false hope you are enforcing my confirmation bias.


Now. Prove their is not.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

Are you looking for proof of a God? Higher intelligence? Random coincidences? Cause and effect? Devine plan?


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Are you looking for proof of a God? Higher intelligence? Random coincidences? Cause and effect? Devine plan?


Whatever proof you can give me to support your own claims


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Now. Prove their is not.


This is called burden of proof, it is not my responsibility to prove you wrong it is your responsibility to prove yourself correct.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Whatever proof you can give me to support your own claims


My own claim would have to be my trying to comfort or distract you from your thoughts of your friend. And his apparent suicide. I never even mentioned God this whole time. Higher intelligences? Of course there are. We usualy call em geniuses. Random coincidences? Sure. Happens everyday. Cause and effect? Stand in the rain. You get wet. Devine plan? How would you know? Are you devine? And if you are. How could an average person ever sway your belief?


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> This is called burden of proof, it is not my responsibility to prove you wrong it is your responsibility to prove yourself correct.


Correct about which point? State it please.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

You can even quote my prior posts.


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> There are higher powers. Just from our own biology and scientifically determined creation. And our own laws of probability. There has to be.


This claim


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> This is called burden of proof, it is not my responsibility to prove you wrong it is your responsibility to prove yourself correct.


Dude. I was making a statement. Not attempting to prove a fact. Trying to get you to see both sides of an arguement that you want to have for some reason. When it is clear that this whole thread is about you coming to terms with your own personal recent events.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> This claim


Yeah. We call em geniuses. Extreme weight lifters. Olympic athletes.
Or maybe you should define what you consider a "higher power".


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Yeah. We call em geniuses. Extreme weight lifters. Olympic athletes.
> Or maybe you should define what you consider a "higher power".


Omf he wasn't that good of a friend he was part of our circle and I'll miss him but it's over he's at peace and I am to. Seriously DaSprout thank you for your support but I'll be ok. You know damn well you were not talking about human beings in that statement come on lol!!!!!


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Omf he wasn't that good of a friend he was part of our circle and I'll miss him but it's over he's at peace and I am to. Seriously DaSprout thank you for your support but I'll be ok. You know damn well you were not talking about human beings in that statement come on lol!!!!!


Was I. Not talking about humans. Did I mention God? Aliens?
Wait...
Here's what *you* quoted:

There are higher powers. Just from *our own biology* and scientifically determined creation. And our own laws of probability. There has to be.

Now.
Doesn't this response fit that quote?

Yeah. We call em geniuses. Extreme weight lifters. Olympic athletes.

Maybe you made an assumption. It happens man.


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Was I. Not talking about humans. Did I mention God? Aliens?
> Wait...
> Here's what *you* quoted:
> 
> ...


OK I'll give you that one I may have completely misinterpreted it but it is pretty vague and you know that most people do not ever consider other human beings as higher powers so if you really wanted me to understand your meaning you should of been more specific.


----------



## DaSprout (May 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> OK I'll give you that one I may have completely misinterpreted it but it is pretty vague and you know that most people do not ever consider other human beings as higher powers so if you really wanted me to understand your meaning you should of been more specific.


I apologize for the misunderstanding. Let's hug it out brother.

The more you know...


----------



## verny (Sep 27, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Lol!!!! Then what exactly do you expect me to understand by posting that link? Do you expect there to be some magical evidence that will be my savior? I'm smoking marijuana, medical grade so I know there's no mold. But I am schizophrenic so maybe you should just ignore the truth of which I speak lol!!!!


plse stop calling urself schizophrenic!!!!madness is as madness does...wld it b fair to say e whole white house is schizo cause they have killed more pple than e number of thoughts in ur head.?{love urself and ul love everyone}..and that is sanity{love}.


----------



## verny (Sep 28, 2016)

verny said:


> plse stop calling urself schizophrenic!!!!madness is as madness does...wld it b fair to say e whole white house is schizo cause they have killed more pple than e number of thoughts in ur head.?{love urself and ul love everyone}..and that is sanity{love}.


i mean it bro...i love you...and i love myself...so stop using that s word...or i wont talk to u again.


----------



## verny (Sep 28, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> am I insensitive that I feel more for his dog?
> He made HIS choice, but the dog was just there with his buddy, the dog perished along with him, that's incredibly sad.
> Incredibly.


dude,all that lives is born to die{led zepp}best band EVER by the way...YOU...all the parts of u which were born will face the natural order of birth and death.....BUT.....there is something...a fundamental essence of consciousness if u will.....which is unborn,uncreated and not of time....and that you are and always will be....an eternal dance of shiva and shakti.....i cant use words to explain this....did the best i cld...ganja god shiva bless u!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 28, 2016)

verny said:


> dude,all that lives is born to die{led zepp}best band EVER by the way...YOU...all the parts of u which were born will face the natural order of birth and death.....BUT.....there is something...a fundamental essence of consciousness if u will.....which is unborn,uncreated and not of time....and that you are and always will be....an eternal dance of shiva and shakti.....i cant use words to explain this....did the best i cld...ganja god shiva bless u!


Love the quote and yes they are the four greatest artists ever to come together. I do disagree with you on one thing though is that the study of psychology and psychiatry is ignorant, science is a product of the intellectual faculties of the mind and is separate from the ego, the ego is an infectious disease where as the intellect is a powerful tool. There is an actual disease "schizophrenia " it has very specific symptoms and I do in fact have this disease, it is always more empowering to face the truth than to resist it. Read the book you will seriously appreciate it I can tell just by your posts it's right up your alley.


----------



## verny (Sep 28, 2016)

i ant read right nw too long on e comp ...sunni why 11 seconds???????????????????/'

i aint dumb....il get this later.......wait all u yo?,s.....im in another plane of existnce right nw......mr mxzykptkln....c i got that right....still typin yo?...who can do that huh?
damn im gone sorry bro il catch up tmrw...cant formulate words why?....distorts my verbal mind...im serious bro.

when i take it...weed...this is me...am i allright?...i cant fucking type or think?...wtf? yo?




i just put this and try not think!!!!thats the key......stop thinking .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2017)

*everything in it's place *


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2017)

sometimes, I think God doesn't even know what He is doing. I could be wrong.
*Gaia is along for the ride .*


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> sometimes, I think God doesn't even know what He is doing. I could be wrong.
> *Gaia is along for the ride .*


WE don't know, what WE are doing.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> WE don't know, what WE are doing.


obviously


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

It doesnt orchistrate anything its a byproduct of existence 
Google "great anthropic principle"
God may not even perceive us
Or ITSELF for that matter


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I do understand what you are saying but it brings a question to my mind, what is the video game comprised of?


Physicist are saying that existance hypothetically could be the running of historical simulation programs written by our future selves to map and explore multiple potential historical outcomes
In short our lives are digital and the matrix is real are you an NPC?


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

We could also all be the same person living a nonlinear life as multiple characters simultaneously


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

Also God is real, final boss 
Got allot of leveling up to do, and at least another 140 million years of dialog and story line 
If we could just get the singularity cheat to work, we could script ourselves to max level and unlock all the weapon categories


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2017)

zzzzzzzz.......


----------



## tstick (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow...um...where to begin?....

Well, to the best of my recollection, no one ever has the choice to be born. That is something determined by outside forces. One day, your number comes up and you appear. For quite awhile after that, you don't really have any control over what to do, where to go, how things work. It's only after a long time that you become aware enough to start formulating theories on how life works, why we are here -if ether even is a specific reason, what happens AFTER this existence ends, etc. 

And, if you live a really, really , REALLY long time (my grandma was 104), then you start to go backwards...you lose your memory of all those complicated things that you spent so much time trying to get just right...you become helpless like you were when you first came into the world....and then you die. And when you die, you look different. You don't look like you're asleep. You look...gone. Gone where? -no idea...but wherever you go, the body you had when you were alive will look different when you're dead - It looks _uninhabited_. Which really makes me question what we really are. Are we just our physical bodies? Or, are our physical bodies just for transportation around the physical world? If this isn't our final existence, then why is it our "middle" existence? What is the purpose of a preliminary life before the next one? Why not just the one? What gives us the right to believe that our individuality will be maintained throughout eternity in some other form, when none of us have any idea why we're here to begin with? 

I like to think of humanity as one of the many "work crews" that helps to evolve the planet -like the dinosaurs were before us. Different life forms appear and disappear over just a blink of geologic time. One hundred years to live is considered a long life by human standard...but doesn't even register on a geologic standard of a long time. And none of the life derived from this planet can ever take dominion over it. It has dominion over us. And the Sun has dominion over the Earth. Oddly enough, the hydrogen molecule has dominion over the Sun! Once the hydrogen is gone, so is everything! It's just like gasoline in the gas tank...it will run out. That little molecule has dominion over everything we can ever know in this world! Amazing, isn't it?

Nothing we can know in the physical world is infinite. And yet we like to tell ourselves that we have a way of understanding how infinity works...."When we die, this happens...or that happens... We're going to see grandma again...We will be like we are now, but we won't ever get sick or get old...etc." These are comforting thoughts....



....I'm only certain that the living can look at a dead body of someone they knew in life and see how it looks different -because I have experienced that a few times. However, I don't know if the dead can look at life and see anything.


----------



## tstick (Mar 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> We could also all be the same person living a nonlinear life as multiple characters simultaneously


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

tstick said:


>


Explains dejavu, past life memories that occur too close to your own time line or overlap


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

I die and am born as you previously or vice versa. Nonlinear reincarnation


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm gonna punch myself in the face to give you a black eye


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

Rrog said:


> I'm gonna punch myself in the face to give you a black eye


 LOL doing on to others


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


> Nothing we can know in the physical world is infinite.


The universe is infinite. And because its entropical processes will never come to a halt time itself will also last for an infinity.


tstick said:


> And when you die, you look different


Dead bodies loose all their muscle tonus - hanging lower jaw, open mouth - terrible. But good for bugs to crawl in and swiftly process the dead back into the food chain. Your body consists of molecules that are not your own - they've been taken into service through the ages by countless lifeforms. Most likely bacteria^^


tstick said:


> I like to think of humanity as one of the many "work crews" that helps to evolve the planet


This is an intriguing thought. Currently we are responsible for just another Mass-Extinction event on earth. We mustn't allow that to happen. Maybe we can become a space-faring lifeform and find other habitable planets. In around 1 billion year the solar radiation emitted will render eukaryotic life impossible here. So sooner or later we'll have to find another place anyway...


tstick said:


> These are comforting thoughts....


Which is perhaps the reason why so many folks have some similar thoughts on the matter regardless of cultural or technological development.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi the mass extinction has actually been happening for a while, 
We are currently at the tail end of an ice age 
Global warming has been a trend going back at least 30 million years 
The frozen polls and ice age are a byproduct of an asteroid strike and the planet engineered us to reverse it
Hubris. We give ourselves to much credit 
When co2 and oxygen return to the planetary norm we'll have mega flora and mega fauna again
The ice has trapped nearly a 3rd off the world's oxygen and co2, As well as a large part of our spores pollen and seeds 
When nature's done with us, we'll be disposed of like the dodo she could drop us any second with frightening speed and not damage a single ecosystem 
Clever girl
Oh and time is not a constant, it is 
Slowing with universal expansion
Steven hawking has a wonderful video on that 
Give nature some credit, she's no shrinking violet. She's got a huge arsenal and the greatest chemistry set imaginable


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

Our job is to melt the ice caps by bleeding of toxic but naturally occurring oil
Resurrect the the extinct animals 
And die off
She's used us for this before
For evidence look to the pyramids. To this day we don't have the tech to build them, it was done by our last incarnation 
They might have escaped their fate and left
We're pawns, ants, bees, puppets 
Nature always wins in the end


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2017)

No no, the pyramids were build by us  A crippling job though.... But if we could do that with bare hand - we can do alot more, especially with nowadays scientific industry.
Once quantum computing becomes practical (next decade) artifical intelligence of human quality (or beyond) will be used in any small toy. This will roboticise our society by creating a complete mechanisiced subsociety where intelligent robots design, build & maintain themselves (even gain all materials and energy needed for this...). Once this will be established the growthrate of available units will rise exponentially. There will be so many of them that there will be no more work left for us but instead a never-ending stream of all thinkable resources for free. Have fun


----------



## Rrog (Mar 30, 2017)

Jesus Chrispies...


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

Kassiopeija said:


> No no, the pyramids were build by us  A crippling job though.... But if we could do that with bare hand - we can do alot more, especially with nowadays scientific industry.
> Once quantum computing becomes practical (next decade) artifical intelligence of human quality (or beyond) will be used in any small toy. This will roboticise our society by creating a complete mechanisiced subsociety where intelligent robots design, build & maintain themselves (even gain all materials and energy needed for this...). Once this will be established the growthrate of available units will rise exponentially. There will be so many of them that there will be no more work left for us but instead a never-ending stream of all thinkable resources for free. Have fun



You are awesome!
I'm a trans humanist,
my messiah or destroyer is the singularity
4 or 5 billion years leaves a lot of room for civs like ours to rise and fall though
Even If the earth's only been habitable for 3


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

I give quantum computing 5 years now with The advent of metalic hydrogen a couple months ago


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I give quantum computing 5 years now with The advent of metalic hydrogen a couple months ago


what if I told you quantum computing is already here
what I told you AI is here also, and robotics, the first stages of cyborg are here too
what if I told you that we all are just "0" and "1" 
would you believe me


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> what if I told you quantum computing is already here
> what I told you AI is here also, and robotics, the first stages of cyborg are here too
> what if I told you that we all are just "0" and "1"
> would you believe me


I would have to there is no contradictory evidence


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> what if I told you quantum computing is already here
> what I told you AI is here also, and robotics, the first stages of cyborg are here too
> what if I told you that we all are just "0" and "1"
> would you believe me


All matter and energy breaks down into data


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> All matter and energy breaks down into data


"0" s and "1" are just the numeric language of matter and energy, the true universal language is mathematical in nature


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> "0" s and "1" are just the numeric language of matter and energy, the true universal language is mathematical in nature


YES!!! FINALLY!! 
It's all an algorithm and very well written 
Please check my posts on previous pages 
I'm so happy to meet someone who gets the "BIG PICTURE "


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 30, 2017)

it's not 0s and 1s. It's actually 3 and 5s if you really get deep. 7 is a predominate number. Swear I saw it on Dr. Phil yesterday.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

"Physicist are saying that existance hypothetically could be the running of historical simulation programs written by our future selves to map and explore multiple potential historical outcomes
In short our lives are digital and the matrix is real are you an NPC?"

1 page back
And it's 1s 0s 10s 01s I think cubits


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> it's not 0s and 1s. It's actually 3 and 5s if you really get deep. 7 is a predominate number. Swear I saw it on Dr. Phil yesterday.


there connection to prime numbers, you can see it in symbols and object, think of a triad or a triangle, even the zero and the one have a meaning


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

Lunch breaks over back to the stupid 
Thanks you guys! faith in humanity restored 
Don't let them shut you up
The sooner we get this down 
We'll get the cheat code


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> "Physicist are saying that existance hypothetically could be the running of historical simulation programs written by our future selves to map and explore multiple potential historical outcomes
> In short our lives are digital and the matrix is real are you an NPC?"


Apparently the entropic arrow of time is a one-way street because our scientists are already aware that some natural processes, for instance the weak interacting force, cannot by reverted in time because its symmetry would be broken.

But you may find this link inspiring
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain



morgwar said:


> 4 or 5 billion years leaves a lot of room for civs like ours to rise and fall though
> Even If the earth's only been habitable for 3


Indeed and for the most time life was single-cell based. Megafauna and specialised plants like grass appear only late. From a human perspective there's so much time thus we mustn't alter earth too swiftly. Even if we go extinct by our greed or a sudden violent gamma ray outburst another intelligent and selfaware animal may replace us. But I guess, even if it gets worse over here, there will always be the rich and extra-gifted that still survive even against extreme odds.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Kassiopeija said:


> But you may find this link inspiring
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain


Thank you, I've got some reading to do.
BoltzmAnn is on the right track as I've read so far
The subject gets really wild when considering the anthropic principle
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropic_principle&ved=0ahUKEwjZxcrj6oDTAhUD32MKHaX3DxgQFggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNF7T58jlp-cwjAumamuGXTxhRbFwQ&sig2=X_wRxyBEovjDDHyZ2_Krgw


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Kassiopeija said:


> Apparently the entropic arrow of time is a one-way street because our scientists are already aware that some natural processes, for instance the weak interacting force, cannot by reverted in time because its symmetry would be broken.


True I believe time travel is not possible in reverse but in this case, this would be the *(future)computer running a simulation of the past complex enough for us to believe it's a true and very real present


----------



## Rrog (Mar 31, 2017)

Maybe take the red pill...


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 31, 2017)

The Future Simulation Postulation™ is a tempting hypothesis because it really only requires one assumption, and once you make that assumption the likelihood that we are in a simulation becomes near certain. However, that one assumption is huge. Occam's razor is not just about counting the number of assumptions, but the size as well. For us to be in a simulation we have to assume that one day humans will discover a source of computing power that will allow us to simulate reality to the degree that we experience it. Further, the computing power would need to be such that each simulation is capable of itself running its own simulations. That's a fantastic amount of processing. However, if this indeed were the case, we could have potentially millions of simulations each running their own millions of simulations, in which case the odds that we ourselves are in one of those simulations is quite likely. 

It's easy to waive our hands and say, oh well, it's the future after all, and computing power continues to grow by leaps and bounds, and quantum computing is on the way, and bla bla. Maybe that's all true, but that still doesn't justify the assumption. We could wipe ourselves out before we ever get to that point, or it may be that the computing power necessary would be more than the universe could ever supply. So although I think it is an extremely interesting situation to think about, to me it's still doesn't offer any more merit than "god did it." 

Even more so, if we were in a simulation and could know it, I don't see how it would really help other than satisfying curiosity. Life as we know it wouldn't really change. It wouldn't offer any sort of path to transcendence, or give us any sort of advantage over the simulation. I suppose it might convert a few theist into atheists, but I think most people would just keep believing as they please.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Eloquently put 
The holographic universe is a great exercise in hypothetical reasoning 
I'm more set in the anthropic priciple due to the observation of particles,and altering their behavior based on that observation.

Not too much work with but solidly rooted in physics. 
Creating the universe by observing it has an uroborous flavor to it.


----------



## zoic (Apr 2, 2017)

I find this infatuation with "reality" quite fascinating. Lets put aside all the philosophical ideas for a moment, and all the science as well. I am not trying to figure out what reality is anymore because ..... look if there a roughly 8 billion people on this planet then there are the same amount of corresponding realities. Whatever reality is too you, it is not going to match _*IDENTICALLY*_ with anyone else.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2017)

zoic said:


> I find this infatuation with "reality" quite fascinating. Lets put aside all the philosophical ideas for a moment, and all the science as well. I am not trying to figure out what reality is anymore because ..... look if there a roughly 8 billion people on this planet then there are the same amount of corresponding realities. Whatever reality is too you, it is not going to match _*IDENTICALLY*_ with anyone else.


Might wanna think of using the butterfly effect with that thought.....also the human condition natural is a cause and effect situation at best in its singular form.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 3, 2017)

morgwar said:


> True I believe time travel is not possible in reverse but in this case, this would be the *(future)computer running a simulation of the past complex enough for us to believe it's a true and very real present


That should be possible in the next aeon of computing. One only needs to feed it sufficient input data. Perhaps that's why there's a CCTV camera hanging at every corner...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2017)

Kassiopeija said:


> That should be possible in the next aeon of computing. One only needs to feed it sufficient input data. Perhaps that's why there's a CCTV camera hanging at every corner...


Ever look through a telescope, if you do, then you are time traveling


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 3, 2017)

zoic said:


> I find this infatuation with "reality" quite fascinating. Lets put aside all the philosophical ideas for a moment, and all the science as well. I am not trying to figure out what reality is anymore because ..... look if there a roughly 8 billion people on this planet then there are the same amount of corresponding realities. Whatever reality is too you, it is not going to match _*IDENTICALLY*_ with anyone else.


Subjectivity is indeed a major flaw in our build design. We're still apes somewhat.
The good news is that machines can measure objectivily and do that even further uniformingly throughout individual tolerances or perfectly equal. That's why we need to have conscious robots as integral parts of our society. Extra night vision.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 3, 2017)

Kassiopeija said:


> Subjectivity is indeed a major flaw in our build design. We're still apes somewhat.
> The good news is that machines can measure objectivily and do that even further uniformingly throughout individual tolerances or perfectly equal. That's why we need to have conscious robots as integral parts of our society. Extra night vision.


I look down at this "phone" and see a cognitive prosthetic, linking me to a knowledge base that dwarfs the library of Alexandria exponentially.
I'm thinking back and remembering my frustration with card catalogs and the Dewey decimal system that was the whole source of my information at the time(@1985) 
If the progress between then and now were to simply occur again. The I have no doubt this pathetic oversized inefficient "Ape" body will either be improved or replaced.
At 60 years old this phone will be an implant or exchangeable plug and play mod.
We are animals no doubt and prove it time and again, but I believe we are meant to change the playing field for life itself 
We've broken a few eggs but we'll get it done


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 5, 2017)

Kassiopeija said:


> Subjectivity is indeed a major flaw in our build design.


That would seem to depend on the goal. If the goal is to survive in a world devoid of technology and collected knowledge, as the world has been for most of our existence, subjectivity would seem to have offered us some advantages. Even in the modern world, science would be severely handicapped without the imagination and creativity of subjective humans. 

The flaw is not that we possess subjectivity, but that we are biased to give subjectivity as much, and often times more, importance as objectivity. Intuition can so easily override analytical thinking, and we walk around clouded by a brain that evolved to survive more than it did to understand. Our brains are equipped towards the goal of safely navigating us through reality, but not necessarily to take it apart and see how it works. As it turns out, understanding nature and thus gaining a measure of control over her is a much better way to survive, but our brains keep wanting to confine us to mere navigation mode.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 9, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Explains dejavu, past life memories that occur too close to your own time line or overlap


where do the "new" souls come from?
we have damn near 8 billion peeps on the planet...


----------



## morgwar (Apr 9, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> where do the "new" souls come from?
> we have damn near 8 billion peeps on the planet...


Its nonlinear meaning the one soul hops around forward and backward in time 
One soul living every life one At a a tme


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 11, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Its nonlinear meaning the one soul hops around forward and backward in time
> One soul living every life one At a a tme


in my opinion, im not you. i would follow the path of individuality as perscribed by the fictional characters Krishna and Jesus. God is God but when a person dies they are no more. Which is contrary to their teaching. Your train of thought (and theirs) was the kind to justify killing for religious purposes. "We need to execute these people (secretly for political reasons) but it's OK, when they die they will be simply reborn into new bodies"
there is no scientific evidence for this and the scientific evidence calculating the weight of the soul can also be calculating the weight of the static electricity flowing through a man's nervous system. I believe in a greater being creating us and an even greater being creating that being and so on and so forth. None of which are God itself as a whole but merely a part. In no instance in any time period of mankind's consciousness will there be an answer proving the soul travels from body to body. Now, i am really not trying to put your idea down because part of me does believe what you believe but for sake of individuality within the soul i have left that by knowing I am not the embodiment of God. Merely a vessel to talk about God. If there is nothing to tell God's story then God is pointless. in my opinion


----------



## morgwar (Apr 11, 2017)

Just a hypothesis, any one or all realities considered can be, cannot be, is, and isn't the truth.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 11, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Ever look through a telescope, if you do, then you are time traveling


Fuck yes


----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2017)

Do we seek the truth?


----------



## Gardenswrestler (May 12, 2017)

Heisenberg said:


> The Future Simulation Postulation™ is a tempting hypothesis because it really only requires one assumption, and once you make that assumption the likelihood that we are in a simulation becomes near certain. However, that one assumption is huge. Occam's razor is not just about counting the number of assumptions, but the size as well. For us to be in a simulation we have to assume that one day humans will discover a source of computing power that will allow us to simulate reality to the degree that we experience it. Further, the computing power would need to be such that each simulation is capable of itself running its own simulations. That's a fantastic amount of processing. However, if this indeed were the case, we could have potentially millions of simulations each running their own millions of simulations, in which case the odds that we ourselves are in one of those simulations is quite likely.
> 
> It's easy to waive our hands and say, oh well, it's the future after all, and computing power continues to grow by leaps and bounds, and quantum computing is on the way, and bla bla. Maybe that's all true, but that still doesn't justify the assumption. We could wipe ourselves out before we ever get to that point, or it may be that the computing power necessary would be more than the universe could ever supply. So although I think it is an extremely interesting situation to think about, to me it's still doesn't offer any more merit than "god did it."
> 
> Even more so, if we were in a simulation and could know it, I don't see how it would really help other than satisfying curiosity. Life as we know it wouldn't really change. It wouldn't offer any sort of path to transcendence, or give us any sort of advantage over the simulation. I suppose it might convert a few theist into atheists, but I think most people would just keep believing as they please.


I have thought this for quite some years, after islotating myself to some degree, then clearing my mind, and enhancing my chi to test this hypothesis to basically clear my energy/ somewhat of a blank computer- when typing into google/aka my energy field- typing into a empty search bar- instead of having to look through 50 different results. basically having a better base to test this. I realized the connection between my thoughts, the energy I was exposed to and what it in return attracted, and the energy I created, Via thought, or any action that takes energy, even looking at something your connecting with it. What I realized , and this is a truth to me, all we can have is the best truth to ourselves that makes us content with with world we are and, and the world we create for ourselves. What I learned is energy is like a highway in this simulation, and energy is never destroyed, only changed. One thing I noticed the more active and better my chi was the quicker things happened and manifested themselves into reality. I believe when our chi is down, it is a self defense mechanism for our energy to be lowered to protect negative and harmful thoughts or enviroments into manifesting themselves quicker into reality*


----------



## Gardenswrestler (May 12, 2017)

Sorry about some of the typos, the forum will not let me edit at this moment.


----------



## Gardenswrestler (May 13, 2017)

So I ask myself, "why be more than i can see?"
Vacationing to nothing, a trip that i must take.
For living life without, a mere mindless mistake.
Mentally manipulating, all that i can't see.
Connecting one with a link, Seperating self from me....
Giving the spirit a chance to be everything it can.
Questioning myself , Asking for more than this full hand.
Ignorance is bliss, yet with bliss I can not grow.
Telling my cells this, only makes them believe and flow.
Answer from inside, " Yes go ahead and Soar".
" Live free with an open heart, Jounery, and explore." Gardenswrestler 7/12/16

The garden : Dripping so sweet, petals lie apart. From tulips to daisies, a buffet to start. Humming birds defy physics as they cut though the light, drinking sweet nectar til they hit Mach 3 flight. Bees delight, they harvest what they sow, knowing all the hard work will make their hive grow. Butterflies float as if nothing weights them down, a butterfly knows no limits, a butterfly knows no bounds. Gardenswrestler 06/11/16

Before the web, Charlotte did know. Without a strong web, she would not grow. Little by little, Strand after strand, Charlotte's Web became a lush farmland. Mosquitoes galore, flies to feast, helped Charlotte grow to a mystical beast. Perfect symmetry sets it apart, charlotte's web is truly a piece of art. One Web, One Heart, Charlotte's Web multiply Apart! Gardenswrestler 06/2016

High energy chaos and electric precision, blended to one. Gave me the spark, to what has become. Given a game called the sponge, absorbing and emitting all that I've done. Climbing the great hill my ancestors started. Leaving our father's sins departed .Gardenswrestler 6/23/16


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Feb 16, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok so a good friend of mine just passed. He shot himself in his truck while they were mudding. There's this one guy who used to pick on him that is apparently broken up with it and was with him; I'm thinking he said something to him that finally sent him over the edge. But the point is that just today I have noticed at least a hundred synchronicities that obviously point to a higher knowledge and purposeful arrangement.
> 
> So this is the question, or questions; does everything happen for a reason? And by reason I don't mean causality I mean a higher purpose, like everything that happens now is for a future purpose, it's like a perfect sequence the universe and the way it unfolds. And if everything does happen for a reason how in the flying fuck does the universe orchestrate it all, now that is infinite intelligence.
> 
> @tyler.durden @DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 very interested in your opinions for or against me. @Heisenberg


Instinct...natural reflex...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 3, 2018)

One could preface that it was all "pre planned".


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok so a good friend of mine just passed. He shot himself in his truck while they were mudding. There's this one guy who used to pick on him that is apparently broken up with it and was with him; I'm thinking he said something to him that finally sent him over the edge. But the point is that just today I have noticed at least a hundred synchronicities that obviously point to a higher knowledge and purposeful arrangement.
> 
> So this is the question, or questions; does everything happen for a reason? And by reason I don't mean causality I mean a higher purpose, like everything that happens now is for a future purpose, it's like a perfect sequence the universe and the way it unfolds. And if everything does happen for a reason how in the flying fuck does the universe orchestrate it all, now that is infinite intelligence.
> 
> @tyler.durden @DaSprout @HeatlessBBQ @VegasWinner @skuba @mikek420 very interested in your opinions for or against me. @Heisenberg


Things happen for reasons.... just not supernatural ones. 

When I drop a ball, it hits the floor because of gravity. That's the reason. 

The instant you go past what we can explain through experimentation, you are no longer speaking from the demonstrable. If it's not demonstrable, there's no reason to call it factual in any sense.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 9, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Things happen for reasons.... just not supernatural ones.
> 
> When I drop a ball, it hits the floor because of gravity. That's the reason.
> 
> The instant you go past what we can explain through experimentation, you are no longer speaking from the demonstrable. If it's not demonstrable, there's no reason to call it factual in any sense.


Yes I've come to realize that we are really just living in a world of infinite coincidences.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Mar 9, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Things happen for reasons.... just not supernatural ones.
> 
> When I drop a ball, it hits the floor because of gravity. That's the reason.
> 
> The instant you go past what we can explain through experimentation, you are no longer speaking from the demonstrable. If it's not demonstrable, there's no reason to call it factual in any sense.


when the ball hits the floor the reason is gravity...whats the reason for the ball bouncing up?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> when the ball hits the floor the reason is gravity...whats the reason for the ball bouncing up?


THIS


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

The ball bouncing up can be explained by science. The natural world is chaos in human terms. There isn't reason or purpose behind everything that occurs.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> The ball bouncing up can be explained by science. The natural world is chaos in human terms. There isn't reason or purpose behind everything that occurs.


Not complete chaos, but to those who aren't perceptive it can be.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

No there's definite chaos without purpose.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 9, 2018)

When the ball is lifted into the air it gains potential energy. Gravity hungers for this energy and reaches out with the force of greed to suck the energy towards it. When the ball hits the floor gravity is disrupted because gravity existed before man made objects. This disruption causes gravity to reset, which takes a few moments. During this time the ball can actually float upwards, because it's not under gravity's influence.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 10, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> When the ball is lifted into the air it gains potential energy. Gravity hungers for this energy and reaches out with the force of greed to suck the energy towards it. When the ball hits the floor gravity is disrupted because gravity existed before man made objects. This disruption causes gravity to reset, which takes a few moments. During this time the ball can actually float upwards, because it's not under gravity's influence.


Wouldn't it be more accurate to say that the ball has kinetic energy gained by the momentum of the downward fall and that is the energy that causes the ball to push aga8nst the field of gravity? Is there ever actually a moment when gravity is not acting on the ball? If there is can you please explain a bit more about this "resetting of gravity?

Edit: For instance if you were to bounce the ball of a wall or ceiling it would still deflect on its own force right?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Mar 10, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> The Future Simulation Postulation™ is a tempting hypothesis because it really only requires one assumption, and once you make that assumption the likelihood that we are in a simulation becomes near certain. However, that one assumption is huge. Occam's razor is not just about counting the number of assumptions, but the size as well. For us to be in a simulation we have to assume that one day humans will discover a source of computing power that will allow us to simulate reality to the degree that we experience it. Further, the computing power would need to be such that each simulation is capable of itself running its own simulations. That's a fantastic amount of processing. However, if this indeed were the case, we could have potentially millions of simulations each running their own millions of simulations, in which case the odds that we ourselves are in one of those simulations is quite likely.
> 
> It's easy to waive our hands and say, oh well, it's the future after all, and computing power continues to grow by leaps and bounds, and quantum computing is on the way, and bla bla. Maybe that's all true, but that still doesn't justify the assumption. We could wipe ourselves out before we ever get to that point, or it may be that the computing power necessary would be more than the universe could ever supply. So although I think it is an extremely interesting situation to think about, to me it's still doesn't offer any more merit than "god did it."
> 
> Even more so, if we were in a simulation and could know it, I don't see how it would really help other than satisfying curiosity. Life as we know it wouldn't really change. It wouldn't offer any sort of path to transcendence, or give us any sort of advantage over the simulation. I suppose it might convert a few theist into atheists, but I think most people would just keep believing as they please.


So if we [are] or were in a simulation and could know it, would there even be a curiosity to satisfy. Or would that have to be inserted in the simulation?


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Wouldn't it be more accurate to say that the ball has kinetic energy gained by the momentum of the downward fall and that is the energy that causes the ball to push aga8nst the field of gravity? Is there ever actually a moment when gravity is not acting on the ball? If there is can you please explain a bit more about this "resetting of gravity?
> 
> Edit: For instance if you were to bounce the ball of a wall or ceiling it would still deflect on its own force right?


No, everything I wrote past the first line was gibberish. I was trying to be silly.

Despite my namesake, physics is not in my wheelhouse. It's been a few years since college, but I believe, if we are talking about a rubber ball, the primary reason it bounces is because of the elasticity. Hitting the floor causes the shape of the ball to distort, and as it begins to snap back into shape it pushes against the floor with enough force to overcome gravity. However, some of the energy was absorbed by the floor, as well as lost to the sound it makes and, of course, heat, so each time the ball bounces it loses height. The less elastic the ball, the less it will bounce, and the heavier it is the more force it takes to lift it back up. I remember enough of physics to know this is a superficial description, but I think that's the gist of it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2018)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> So if we [are] or were in a simulation and could know it, would there even be a curiosity to satisfy. Or would that have to be inserted in the simulation?


Everything in the simulation would have to have been inserted or emerge from what has been inserted. The idea basically suffers the same flaws as solipsism because it is unfalsifiable. We can't ask ourselves what reality would look like if it weren't being simulated, because if we are in a simulation, then our imagination would be confined to its scope.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 10, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> No, everything I wrote past the first line was gibberish. I was trying to be silly.
> 
> Despite my namesake, physics is not in my wheelhouse. It's been a few years since college, but I believe, if we are talking about a rubber ball, the primary reason it bounces is because of the elasticity. Hitting the floor causes the shape of the ball to distort, and as it begins to snap back into shape it pushes against the floor with enough force to overcome gravity. However, some of the energy was absorbed by the floor, as well as lost to the sound it makes and, of course, heat, so each time the ball bounces it loses height. The less elastic the ball, the less it will bounce, and the heavier it is the more force it takes to lift it back up. I remember enough of physics to know this is a superficial description, but I think that's the gist of it.


Lmfao I didn't think you were making much sense which is extremely unusual for you heis I thought you were drunk or something Lol!!!


----------



## New Age United (Mar 10, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> No, everything I wrote past the first line was gibberish. I was trying to be silly.
> 
> Despite my namesake, physics is not in my wheelhouse. It's been a few years since college, but I believe, if we are talking about a rubber ball, the primary reason it bounces is because of the elasticity. Hitting the floor causes the shape of the ball to distort, and as it begins to snap back into shape it pushes against the floor with enough force to overcome gravity. However, some of the energy was absorbed by the floor, as well as lost to the sound it makes and, of course, heat, so each time the ball bounces it loses height. The less elastic the ball, the less it will bounce, and the heavier it is the more force it takes to lift it back up. I remember enough of physics to know this is a superficial description, but I think that's the gist of it.


Heis, what about a rock, if I throw a rock down at rock it will deflect off, despite the two not being elastic at all. Surely kinetic energy must be a factor.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Heis, what about a rock, if I throw a rock down at rock it will deflect off, despite the two not being elastic at all. Surely kinetic energy must be a factor.


Yes, potential energy is stored in the ball as it's lifted, and when dropped it's converted to kinetic energy. A rock is solid, meaning it doesn't deform, so no, or very little, energy gets dissipated by deforming it. Instead, the energy may go into the surface/floor and leave a dent. This is opposed to an object which deforms yet has no elasticity, like a hacky sack. 

If the surface is also solid, then most of the energy remains in the ball, Newton's third law kicks in, and the ball bounces upwards. 

Again I'm sure it's more complicated than this. My understanding of physics is remedial at this point.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 11, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Heis, what about a rock, if I throw a rock down at rock it will deflect off, *despite the two not being elastic* at all. Surely kinetic energy must be a factor.


pretty much all matter is elastic to an extent.

maybe when you get to neutron star's then elasticity goes but everything up till then will be elastic


----------

